# The next generation Audi Allroad (A6 Avant)



## KrzeVR6 (May 11, 2003)

Dayum!!!







http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## KrzeVR6 (May 11, 2003)

*Re: The next generation Audi Allroad (KrzeVR6)*

I know, I know, where is the R32 content......
Just wanted to share!


----------



## bluehtchbckdrv1 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: The next generation Audi Allroad (KrzeVR6)*

she's not preaty though is she http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Nebby (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: The next generation Audi Allroad (KrzeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrzeVR6* »_I know, I know, where is the R32 content......
Just wanted to share!









I think it's beautiful and, here's your R32 content...
I once owned an allroad before owning my R32.


----------



## speedbump2 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: The next generation Audi Allroad (KrzeVR6)*

I don't know... looks like a little too much grill for my taste.
--Chuck--


----------



## n3mesis (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy scheiße!
That thing is bad ass looking.
I considered an allroad before the R32. Couldn't afford it. Wanted something sportier. Love 'em both!


----------



## inVision (Feb 8, 2005)

damn looks better than the new A4 if you ask me. The new grill design is much more fitting. Actually been looking at an 01 allroad (w/ the biturbo), it's the SUV for smarter people







. Chip that sucker and you'd be putting out over 300 hp and tq just like the b5 s4!!



_Modified by inVision at 8:30 AM 7-25-2005_


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (inVision)*

that bitz has TEETH


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

*Re: The next generation Audi Allroad (KrzeVR6)*

I still hate the large, gaping "corporate grille." It looks like poo. The rest of the car is nice, though.


----------



## GRRR32 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The next generation Audi Allroad (KrzeVR6)*

I'd hit that big ol' butt.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: The next generation Audi Allroad (Max Rebo)*

HOT!


----------



## Nebby (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (inVision)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inVision* »_it's the SUV for smarter people







. Chip that sucker and you'd be putting out over 300 hp and tq just like the b5 s4!!


Yup, I had the GIAC in my 2001 allroad and wow, what a difference. 70hp for $300 is quite a deal. Great car.










_Modified by nebuchadnezzar at 9:27 AM 7-25-2005_


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

That grill is going to look stupid as hell with a license plate on it.


----------



## imnutz (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Ocean Going Species!(KrzeVR6)*

Looks like a friggin' basking shark. . You know the go around with their mouths wide open to strain plankton and stuff. . Ugly ass car.


----------



## smeg0r (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Mike Solo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Solo* »_That grill is going to look stupid as hell with a license plate on it.


yeppperz


----------



## KrzeVR6 (May 11, 2003)

*Re: The next generation Audi Allroad (KrzeVR6)*

I dont mind the grill as much on this car as I do on the A4s. I think it gives a more agressive look to the Allroad.
I hope when the car makes it to production that the majority of the concept designs are left alone. And I hope th 4.0 litre TDI makes it here...YUM!


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: The next generation Audi Allroad (KrzeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrzeVR6* »_I hope th 4.0 litre TDI makes it here...YUM!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: The next generation Audi Allroad (vR32)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rad Red Brick (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: The next generation Audi Allroad (KrzeVR6)*

well, I hope she's got a great personality or can dance really well or something, cause daaaammmnn, put a bag on her head!


----------



## hi-speed dubbin (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: The next generation Audi Allroad (Rad Red Brick)*

beauty is in the eye of the beholder, if you think this car is ugly park it next to a new jetta


----------



## TheBigYahi (Mar 28, 2005)

the grill is extreme, but i bet it gets toned down a LOT before it hits production.


----------



## cctdi (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The next generation Audi Allroad (KrzeVR6)*

If the 4.L tdi is put in the avant Allroad and will be available here, I will order one!!!


----------

